# Sermons to watch?



## Average Joey (Nov 30, 2006)

I love to watch a good sermon.Anybody have any favorite sermons from their own church or other you would feel like posting on here to view?


----------



## BJClark (Nov 30, 2006)

Average Joey said:


> I love to watch a good sermon.Anybody have any favorite sermons from their own church or other you would feel like posting on here to view?



These aren't video, but they are mp3 where you can download them and listen.


Sermon Archive Index

http://www.pinewoodpca.org/Pagebodies/Sermon%20Pages/sermon_index.htm


He's teaching on Genesis (during church) and the Sermon on the Mount (during Sunday School)

The Marriage Covenant was a sunday school lesson he also did.


----------



## Arch2k (Nov 30, 2006)

One of the very few video sermons I've watched is very good, entitled The Perseverance of the Saints, by Eric Alexander.


----------

